# 60'S Carrera



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

...


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

...





































:smartass:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Neat pictures, and looked like a lovely sunny day at the track. ,

Original price, $98.45. Whew.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

ludi said:


>


Now for the historic motor sport fans among you ....

Name the location and year for the motor race depicted in that advert ....

The drivers and cars (all 5 of them shown), and state what was significant about the event. :smartass:


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

I tried to, but I cant take my eyes off the Lange, such a beautiful piece, this datograph series is amusing. Very nice collection you've got. Just out of curiosity, if I may, how much is to service this flyback?

Cheers


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a lovely piece you have there and in such great condition too :thumbsup:.

A nice line up on the wall as well :derisive:.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

loving them all, especially the Lange


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Great set of watches and I agree, the Lange is particularly delicious.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> ludi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


What ? Nobody even going to have a wild guess at it ? :huh:

O.K. Here you go - the complete anorak facts. :nerd:

It was the *1960 Italian Grand Prix at Monza*.

The cars and drivers depicted in that photo are (foreground to back):

Phil Hill - # 20 Ferrari Dino 246 F1 (Front-engined) - The Winner.

Wolfgang von Trips # 22 Ferrari 156P (Posteriore = Rear-engined F2) - 5th

Arthur Owen # 8 Cooper Climax T51 (Private entry) - Retired, accident.

Fred Gamble # 28 Behra-Porsche-Porsche (Private entry) - 10th

Giulio Cabianca # 2 Cooper-Castellotti (Private entry) - 4th

The race was boycotted by the three main British works teams: BRM, Lotus and Cooper,

on the grounds that it was unsafe to race modern lighter F1 cars on the old banked circuit.

Hence the number of 'privateer' and 'Formula 2' entries invited to make up the full grid.

It was the first Grand Prix of the modern era (since 1921) to be won by an American driver.

But most significantly, it was also the *last Formula One victory by a front-engined car* ....

The very pretty '59/60 Ferrari Dino 246 F1:










See: http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010/sep/05/engine-revolution-future-formula-one










More here: http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/gallery/2010/sep/05/motorsports

So now you know. :wink2:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks ... nice moment for reflection on the history of the sport. I recently watched GRAND PRIX (1966 John Frankenheimer film), for which Phil Hill piloted the Ford GT40 camera car, some superb Super Panavision cinematography from around and on the cars. So-so storyline, though. Would love to see the BD release on a huge screen....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Thanks ... nice moment for reflection on the history of the sport. I recently watched GRAND PRIX (1966 John Frankenheimer film)












A lot of the footage used in that film is of course real - from the 1966 Grand Prix season, with a dubbed commentary.

However many of the cars used by the 'stars' were dressed-up F3 cars, fitted with dummy exhausts / intake trumpets.

But John Frankenheimer did get a few things wrong .... like the Italian Grand Prix at Monza where 'Sarti' buys the farm.

The cars are shown racing on the Monza banking .... the banked part of the circuit was last used for F1 in *1961*.









http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060472/quotes



> Jean-Pierre Sarti (Yves Montand) Pete, do you ever get tired, of the driving?
> 
> Pete Aron (James Garner) No.
> 
> Jean-Pierre Sarti: Lately, I sometimes get very tired, you know? Very tired.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

With apologies for the fftopic: - found a couple more clips from MGM Grand Prix on Youtube:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

You'd like the "making of" documentary on the 2-disc DVD/BD set. Some really neat stuff from Whicker's World, and stray cameraman shots like when a local businessman holds up production for money while James Garner stands around dripping wet and cold ... until Garner loses patience and goes off on the guy, while director Frankenheimer stands to one side keeping quiet, hand to his mouth (probably covering a grin). I don't think the local yocal bargained on a 6'2" American movie star ripping him a new, gaping one in front of all his friends and neighbors. Another neat bit from the driving instructor telling Frankenheimer, "The American, he'll do fine,... the Frenchman, he's okay, but he won't go fast [they ended up having to tow Montand, he didn't like the speed],... the Italian, he's totally lost, don't let him drive." Something like that. (I think Garner also spent 2 weeks with Carroll Shelby in southern California, and developed enough skill that he did amateur racing later. I think some of the best shots are from the SuperPanavision camera mounted on a car going at speed, then pans over by remote control to a closeup of Garner at the wheel.) Also some footage of the GT40 camera car. The reprise "making of" is long enough to have lots of details on the filming (what was staged, what was shot of the race), like how they had to get their shots done and finished in time for the proper race to start.

Oh, yeah there is a driver's meeting scene or two with ... a lot of well-known faces. Some of the drivers who did driving for the film just appeared at themselves in the drivers' meeting scenes. [Addendum: likewise the opening titles.]

Oh -- and perhaps a bit more on-topic -- a whole bit on the Brands Hatch and what makes it a unique course.

I still like Steve McQueen's LE MANS better ... less of a dopey story, weepy drama bull****. "... Everything in between is just ... waiting."


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> I still like Steve McQueen's LE MANS better ... less of a dopey story, weepy drama bull****. "... Everything in between is just ... waiting."


Indeed, David - so do I :victory:










Besides, the Heuer connection kinda brings the thread back on topic. :grin:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nice guys. Forget all the romantic try to be's... just give us pure racing!

Steve McQueen... :thumbup: :good: :notworthy: Please see my avatar. For those that don't know... he's on the set of, "Wanted: Dead or Alive" and working on his XK-SS on the set between takes. That's "Mare's Leg", a sawed off Winchester 1893 in .44-40 attached to his hip. He put .45-70 rounds in the belt loops 'cause they look meaner!* They don't come any cooler!*


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

ludi said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome Collection , Love the Heur Chrono... recently I saw ( still there )at one of my local deallers a HEUR Targa Florio ( re-issue )Limited edition

No box or paps... but it looks so Sexy!!still tempted Dealer asking a little bit over $2K....

http://www.calibre11.com/targa-florio/


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

The heuers ae indeed lovely but that Datograph absolutely steels the show :man_in_love: although that said the Carrera isn't too bad either


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Many thanks gentlemen for all the additional details you shared along this post :hi:

According Jeff Stein, it exists more than 100 different dial variation of the 60's Carrera...










... a lifetime collection if you intend to gather them all :naughty:

If you wish to collect further details about the Heuer Carreras, please have a look at this fascinating article from Chuck Maddox and Matthias Liebe-Kleymann: ->[B]Heuer Carrera Chronographs: [/B]

*
A Brief Overview: Then, Now and the Future*<-

Best rgds


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

ludi said:


> Many thanks gentlemen for all the additional details you shared along this post :hi:
> 
> According Jeff Stein, it exists more than 100 different dial variation of the 60's Carrera...
> 
> ...


WOW, Awesome Photo.. I have never seen so many Carreras !! I'm so Jealous... :angel_not:


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

julioa007 said:


> ludi said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks gentlemen for all the additional details you shared along this post :hi:
> ...


I should have credited this picture above . :sweatdrop: ... my mistake :blush:

These Carrera does not belong to me obviously.... but are Jeff Stein's

Pic is from OTD website

rgds


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I just posted this under the "Watch Discussion Forum" about the new Heuer Monaco book. It's a 'must have' for guys like us...

Heuer Monaco Book


----------

